# Preseason Game 7 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Orlando Magics



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

My very first Game thread. What's up with you people? No body seems to care about this game...

*Houston Rockets (5-1) vs. Orlando Magic (5-2)*​*Tuesday, October 26, 7:00 p.m. EST*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Snyder / McGrady / Battier / Yao

*MAGIC*




































Nelson / Turkoglu / Hill / Howard/ Battie​
Rockets.com Preview


> HOUSTON -- Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry have watched most of the preseason from the Dallas sideline and San Antonio's star players -- Tim Duncan, Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili -- didn't even leave the Alamo City when the Spurs recently visited Houston.
> 
> The Rockets, however, aren't offering their star players such a break.
> 
> ...


Totally cornholio like. lol


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is simply dominating. He is like God out there. He needs to keep this sort of intensity up for more than six minutes at a time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game on any sort of stream or tv?

Also, where is bonzi!?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dunno... if he made another excuse to not play :curse: :curse: 

at least tmac, yao and novak are playing good


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am checking ppstream, but it says 8:30?? that's not right is it? The game already started... and tennis is on. LOL


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Holy Heck!! I thought this started at 8!!! Man... see what happens when the game takes place in the same time zone as me.. I am all thrown off!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> This game on any sort of stream or tv?


Audio only. And it only worked for the second quarter. I went out of it at the halftime break and now I can't get it again.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is out, btw. He hurt his ankle. I don't think it's serious.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OMG FREAKING CRAP BILL WORRELL said Yao hurt his foot??? WTF somebody tell me what happened? I couldn't find the game, I forgot all ORL games are really early here.  Oh God don't tell me all this is happening again! :banghead: :verysad:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

They said it was a slight ankle injury on the audio, but not too big a deal, that he wouldn't be back in the game because they are being cautious.

It's working for me off ESPN


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

great, just great


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Audio only. And it only worked for the second quarter. I went out of it at the halftime break and now I can't get it again.


What radio station?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think the Magic just went on a 21-0 run against our bench.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What radio station?


Audio league pass. I can't get it to work now. It keeps saying I'm not logged in.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

luther head is shooting like antoine walker


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, we went 13-3 with McGrady this quarter. 5-23 after he sat.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Audio league pass. I can't get it to work now. It keeps saying I'm not logged in.


I got it working so I dont know. Maybe clear your browser cache or cookies or soemthing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> luther head is shooting like antoine walker


0-10 nice lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

vspan.. 6 TO's .. i aint boxscoring no more


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

its the "bench brigade" right now

16 turnovers... total, almost half are Kill Bill's


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I am checking ppstream, but it says 8:30?? that's not right is it? The game already started... and tennis is on. LOL


because Shanghai sports channel is gonna broadcast the delayed game at 8:30


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

aaaaaaah delayed at 8:30 there would be hmmm must do math.. ugh.. it hurts... 10:30 here??

Chuck's back in for Deke.. so its all the young ones (with the exception of Padgett)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man JL3 does not want to get cut... lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Lucas with 2 3's in a row???

Playing in hopes of keeping that roster spot??

edit: LOL Jinx! You owe me a coke!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Lucas with 2 3's in a row???
> 
> Playing in hopes of keeping that roster spot??
> 
> edit: LOL Jinx! You owe me a coke!


 Too bad Vspan is blowing it for us... 
And no you owe me a coke :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Vspan needs to relax... are all Greeks so high strung?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

8 TOs from Kill Bill? 0-10 from Head? man, how am I suppose to defend them anymore with that stat line?? :laugh:

Dwight Howard's a beast. If there's any young big man that can get to the level of Yao, its him. And the guy's only 20 years old, damn.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What an ugly 3rd quarter.


----------

